# Eagle Snatches Baby, Fake or Real?



## lampheat (Nov 27, 2012)

Can this be real? Could they pick up a small child like this?


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks real to me, It does look like its struggling to carry the child off and then drops the child, luckily!! but yeah I would say it is possible as golden eagles often catch large prey :2thumb:


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Whether it's real or not it's certainly possible. Eagles and large owls have been known to pick up small deer. They may not get very far but can at least lift them off the ground to some extent.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Its a fake, search the interent and you can find a load of references, slow it down and it looks so faked


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

This is fake loads of people have said about this all over the internet but i have seen eagle killing deer or goats by draging them off a cliff.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree - fake!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aparently its fake 

Eagle baby-snatch video confirmed as a hoax - watch - Odd News - Digital Spy


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh well shows how gullible I am :blush::blush::blush::blush: I thought it was real :lol2::lol2:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Proven fake


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lampheat said:


> Can this be real? Could they pick up a small child like this?


This is fake!. 

But it very possible that a Eagle could take a child of that size.

Eagle v Deer.
golden eagle catches deer - YouTube

Eagle v Goat.
eagle vs deer - YouTube


----------

